
Some Thoughts on WebFinger and Personal Web Discovery - Anon84
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2009/08/15/SomeThoughtsOnWebFingerAndPersonalWebDiscovery.aspx
======
naz
I think the idea shows a lot of promise. It would be good to move away from a
third party such as Facebook owning all of your social connections, even if
this is a small step.

